# Re-Lacing Azonic Outlaw (ERD question)



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

I am going to pull apart my rear outlaw wheel and re-lace the rim onto a Nashbar singlespeed hub. Only issue is I am having trouble finding reliable information on the ERD of the outlaw rim. Published ERD on the 32 spoke outlaw rim is 538mm (per BTI)... but I keep seeing people claim that the outlaw rim is just the Alex Supra D - which I have seen published with ERD's of 534.85mm (Alex's website) 534mm (jensonUSA), 536mm (Airbomb.com) and 542mm (DTSwiss calculator). Has anyone who has re-laced one of these had luck with any of the above ERD's?


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

ERD was printed on the label on my outlaws


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

I pulled all the stickers off the rims as soon as I got them... What does it say?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

There are no 32 spokes Outlaw rims. They only came in 36 spoke. The Outlaw is indeed the Supra.

If it's just a couple of mm, you should be able to get away with it.


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> There are no 32 spokes Outlaw rims. They only came in 36 spoke.


The outlaw wheelset only comes in 36 spoke, but you can buy the rims in 32 or 36. They are
BTI part #: AY-3200632
Azonic part #: 3200-632

Unfortunately azonic has only had the rims in stock in 32 hole, so that was the only published data I could find. I called azonic, but I felt that the guy I spoke to on the phone had no idea what I was talking about, so I don't have much faith in what he was telling me.

edit: BTW- I know the ERD should be the same for 32 hole or 36 hole, I just wish I saw it published in the same table.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

The Nashbar hub is 36 hole anyway.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm on the BTI website and there are no Azonic rims listed. The part number does not work. It looks like they removed it.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

try going to your lbs and have them measure it. they should have a chart and they should be able to work out the spoke lengths for you


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

cholo said:


> The Nashbar hub is 36 hole anyway.


Yeah, which matches the 36 hole outlaw rim I have. I was just mentioning that the rim only is available in a 32 hole drilling and unfortunately it is the only version I can find published info on.



XSL_WiLL said:


> I'm on the BTI website and there are no Azonic rims listed. The part number does not work. It looks like they removed it.


Yeah, it's dodgy... I got it by looking at the cached version by entering "Azonic '3200-632'" (only put quotes around the number) into Google and clicking on the cached version of this link:

BTI | Azonic Outlaw 26" disc rim, 32h - black NLS
Azonic Outlaw 26" disc rim, 32h - black NLS ... vendor part #:, 3200-632. holes:, 32h. size:, 26". weight:, 560g. color:, black. ERD/ETRTO:, 538/559mm ...
new.bti-usa.com/public/item/AY3200632 - 15k - Cached - Similar pages

but you can also see it here: http://rbikes.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=8729

That being said, when I spoke to a person at Azonic they said they did have them in stock.


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

the_godfather said:


> try going to your lbs and have them measure it. they should have a chart and they should be able to work out the spoke lengths for you


True, i was hoping to avoid going to the LBS for that. I can measure the ERD myself, I was just hoping to use a published ERD since I have a little more faith in that... It's just the published ERD is all over the place, I was hoping someone who actually had their outlaw apart might know what they used and if it was accurate. I'm posting it in this board rather than the wheel board because I remember seeing that people here have re-laced the rim onto new hubs and have re-laced the wheel with new spokes, so hoping maybe someone that actually pulled one apart might see this.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

euroford relaced his Outlaws. Do a search.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

dude go to alex's website, look under the supra, the erd will be there. i already built the Exact same wheel as your trying to get together. thats how i found the info i needed


----------

